# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) برنامج Nokia hardware solution v5.0 by hummerfx

## mohamed73

Nokia hardware solution v5.0 by hummerfx      file size : 14,4 mg  all about hardware problems for Nokia:  1202,1280,1616,2220 slide,2690,2700c,5230,5530 xpress music,c1-00,c1-01,c2-01,c3,c3-01,c5-00,c7-00,e51,e52,e60,e61, E65,e66,e7,e71,e75,n70,n8,n91,n90,n97,N900,x2,x2-01,x3,x3-02,x5-01,x6.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## WAWI04

barrak allah fik

----------


## ود الشيخ

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

